# A hypothetical situation - What would you do ????



## RB-TX (Dec 21, 2020)

*This is a hypothetical situation (problem) that I once read about.  There is a common sense solution to it.  See if you can logic it out.  I'll post the solution tomorrow.

Larry has a new sports-car, a two seat beauty with room for the driver and one passenger. 

One rainy morning he was driving his car to the store when he encountered a broken down bus on a two lane street.  Larry learned from the bus driver that a mechanic was on route to repair the bus, but he figured it would be a minimum of an hour before he would be back on his route and the company did not have a spare bus. Seeing that there was nothing he could do to help, Larry proceeded down the road.

After a couple miles, he comes to a stop sign beside a bus stop.  There are three people waiting in the rain for the broken down bus which will be at least an hour late. 

One is a beautiful young lady who appears to be Larry's dream-girl; it was love at first sight. He must meet her.  

Another was his friend, Frank.  Not only was he Larry's best friend, but Frank had saved his life last summer when Larry nearly drowned.  Frank was on his way to an important job interview to which he could not afford to miss or to be late. Larry felt obligated to take his friend to the job interview. 

The third person was an  older lady who was obviously in very poor health and needed to be in a hospital emergency room, and soon.  Larry realized that an hour wait in the cold rain was probably more than the lady could endure.   He felt that he could increase her chances by taking her to an emergency room.  How could he live with himself if he didn't get her help, possibly saving her life? 

Since Larry's sports-car had room for only one passenger, what was he to do?  All three people were important to him.  There was the girl of his dreams, his best friend who saved his life, and a very ill lady whose life he might save. What is the common sense solution to his dilemma?

I'll post the answer tomorrow, but in the mean time, what would you do if you were Larry?*


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2020)

RB-TX said:


> what would you do if you were Larry?


The girl got the ride.....duh


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> The girl got the ride.....duh


And when the ride was over, she thanked him and he never saw her again.  In the meantime, his friend is pissed, not that he didn't get the ride but that Larry let the old broad die.  Never saw his friend again either.  Larry died alone, a broken man.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2020)

Have your friend drop the old lady at the emergency room and then go to his interview.

That way you can spend an hour or so waiting for the bus with the girl of your dreams.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have your friend drop the old lady at the emergency room and then go to his interview.
> 
> That way you can spend an hour or so waiting for the bus with the girl of your dreams.


I agree this is the “right” answer


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2020)

He has Frank drive the old lady to the ER, while he waits with the young lady, getting acquainted under an umbrella. 

When Frank gets back, he gets in the passenger seat with the young lady in his lap and they go to Frank's office, where they drop frank off.  He then drives the young lady to her home and makes a date for that evening.

The old lady recovers but dies six months later, leaving her comsiderable fortune to Larry. Because he's now rich, the young woman marries him and Frank is his best man and godfather to his firstborn child.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry everybody, you all have it wrong. LOL!

Larry, folded up the old lady and tucked her into the trunk, then he proceeded to sit down in the passenger seat, offering his lap as a seat for the young lady of his dreams, while having his best friend, Frank, drive the car.


----------



## old medic (Dec 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have your friend drop the old lady at the emergency room and then go to his interview.
> 
> That way you can spend an hour or so waiting for the bus with the girl of your dreams.


BINGO


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2020)

Larry decided to save the old lady. When she got into his car she said:

"Dear young man, thank you for your kindness in saving the weakest. I am actually an angel, and the bus is rolling up behind us right now!"

With that, the angel, who had turned into a beautiful young healthy woman, got out of his car and flew away.

Larry yells to Frank who was about to alight the bus:
"Wow, did you see that?"

Frank replied: "No, what?"


----------



## Elsie (Dec 21, 2020)

Larry put his canvas roof up, turned back, raced to the 3 people waiting at the bus stop, put the lady of his dreams on his lap, the ill lady on his friend's lap in his passenger seat, raced to the hospital, dropped off the ill lady, then sped his friend to his job interview, and halfway to driving the girl of his dreams to his apartment, he runs out of gas.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 21, 2020)

Call an ambulance for the old lady, an Uber for the woman of Larry's dreams (since Larry is bald and fat and the woman wouldn't have anything to do with him, anyway), and give the friend a ride.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 21, 2020)

Larry, how could you put a sick old lady in the trunk you cad!


----------



## Knight (Dec 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have your friend drop the old lady at the emergency room and then go to his interview.
> 
> That way you can spend an hour or so waiting for the bus with the girl of your dreams.


That was my 1st thought.


----------



## WowItHappened2Me (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow, this question was a great mental exercise. I appreciate reading the answers. Affirms my belief that two or more heads are better than one one. Also, loved to watch the answers morph from self-centered thinking, into other thinking, into leadership thinking with delegation. 911 would be best for the older lady, uber for the real friend, and kindness to the possible friend. Also expanded my thinking as the answers reveal many assumptions and positivity/negativity tendencies. Thoroughly enjoyed. Solution finding is always a process requiring courage, patience, and kindness.


----------



## RB-TX (Dec 22, 2020)

n


RB-TX said:


> *This is a hypothetical situation (problem) that I once read about.  There is a common sense solution to it.  See if you can logic it out.  I'll post the solution tomorrow.
> 
> Larry has a new sports-car, a two seat beauty with room for the driver and one passenger.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response - they were indeed interesting.

Aunt Bea was first with the correct answer.
Followed by: 
Andeea
Old Metic
Knight


----------

